

The iPad is [priced like] a game console - ssp
http://semiaccurate.com/2011/02/22/ipad-game-console/

======
schraeds
The BoM for the iPad is around $259.
([http://www.electronicsadvocate.com/2010/04/08/ipad-bom-
is-25...](http://www.electronicsadvocate.com/2010/04/08/ipad-bom-
is-25960-says-isuppli/)) Apple buys a majority of all touch panels and flash
memory manufactured as well as highly optimizing the design and integration of
the hardware. The game console model would mean Apple loses money on the
hardware, hoping to make it up in sw sales/fees. Obviously this is NOT the
case. Your comment is awaiting moderation.

